# Small engine repair



## Semiretired48 (Oct 10, 2008)

I had the same problem on my Honda powered air compressor once. Turns out the problem was the spark plug. The old one showed spark when removed & grounded to the block, but under pressure when installed it wasn't half firing. 1 new plug and the problem disappeared.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

After a new plug (good suggestion) I'd just take it down to my local lawnmower shop. They have a lot of Honda experience.
.


----------

